
Show HN: Neo.mjs, the webworkers driven UI framework - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs
======
tobiu
I would like to highlight the neo.mjs framework once more.

First of all, thanks a lot for making it a top story on december 14th!

A lot has changed since then:

Chrome v80 got released => the neo dev mode online examples no longer require
a flag to run.

You can now generate apps with the 1-liner "npx neo-app" & there is a default
workspace repo in place.

Several enhancements on the core (e.g. state management) are in implemented.

Next on the todo list is finishing the real world app version 2 and afterwards
create app examples which run inside multiple browser windows using shared
workers for the Chrome v81 release.

As you know, Open Source relies on your feedback, so please take a moment and
let me know what you like so far and what you would love to see next.

Thanks & best regards, Tobias

------
FredricBerling
I love the idea and concept behind this framework. It’s genius. My initial
test has been positive. Easy and fun to use.

------
mr_sunshine02
Hey guys, who else tried this framework? What are your experiences? Anybody
interested in an neo.mjs meetup? I would love to see a community grow around
this framework.

------
markus-droxit
neo.mjs looks so promising. I‘ve been through with all the examples and
testing around with it. Can‘t wait till I get my hands on it for a real
project soon. I‘d love to see the community grow even more. Great work!

